# Special Offer section???



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

Just wondering what people might think of a special offer section?? E.G stores/sites members of uk-m get special discount and or a place that suppliers can post there special offers so we can see what is available at the best prices it also saves us lot hours of searching for the better deals  .


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I think they already do that within their own section.


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

ohh really?? i have had a browse around and couldnt see one maybe i just wasnt looking hard enough lol where abouts is it?


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Or maybe where members can post links, two 4 one / buy one get one half price deals they find.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

bandyleg said:


> ohh really?? i have had a browse around and couldnt see one maybe i just wasnt looking hard enough lol where abouts is it?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uk-muscle-partners-promotions/

When there is a offer they announce it in their individual section but I do think it will be good to have a dedicated section for them all to be in and users can post links to deals like Gshock said.


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

yeh i see, that one means ya gotta go through every individual page to check what the individual suppliers have to offer, but if there best offers like top 3 or something were all on the same page then we can see in a glance.

It was only a thought maybe needs a little working on.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

bandyleg said:


> yeh i see, that one means ya gotta go through every individual page to check what the individual suppliers have to offer, but if there best offers like top 3 or something were all on the same page then we can see in a glance.
> 
> It was only a thought maybe needs a little working on.


Im liking this allot top 5 or so suppliers, bit like mysupermarket for us lol..Im sure a mod will tell us how hard it will be but it would be fantastic !!!!!!!!!


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

GShock said:


> Im liking this allot top 5 or so suppliers, bit like mysupermarket for us lol..Im sure a mod will tell us how hard it will be but it would be fantastic !!!!!!!!!


Thats the one bring costs of suppliments down lol, still have the different sections like creatin - protein. not 100% on how it would work but i think with a little working on it could come good??


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Any mods ??????


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

GShock said:


> Any mods ??????


If only us 3 are interested i dont think they are gonna take much notice!! But if there is quite a bit of interest it might be a go go!

How would they organize it tho??


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Good idea, saves trawling around for the best deals


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

I just hijacked some ones thread, he was asking about good price proteins so i kinda slipped a link in maybe get a little more interest :whistling:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Bumping this..

It would be good to get the views of some more people...


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Good idea IMO.

Might get some board sponsors competing against each other.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Good idea IMO.
> 
> Might get some board sponsors competing against each other.


Which is always good for the consumer, I think the user should be able to make threads in this section so if we find a good deal we can always post.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

Would we want a special offer section for any offer at all or have them split up into groups?? If we can put a worthy plan together maybe mods might like the idea and think its good enough to put into action.....


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

im with bandy leg's idea!!!!


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

subbed to this aswell!!!!!!!

will be good to see people idea's, but like i previously said think band legs is a good idea.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Great Idea!

Saving time looking for supps means spending more time on here


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

bumb!!!!

come on ladies and gents!!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

We need this section! :thumb:


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

this gets a big shrek sized thumbs up from me also,i aint got time to search the net for the best deals etc,i only just get enough time to watch some porn for a quick wan............

oops thinking out aloud again 

im after some protein bars next week so if anyone got a heads up of deals going on please let me know


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

big shrek make your own mate plenty of decent recipes on here for protein bars/flapjacks and the like.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

glennb1980 said:


> big shrek make your own mate plenty of decent recipes on here for protein bars/flapjacks and the like.


i would be too tempted to add loads of butter/syrup  plus having the time to do it aswell


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Not only from board sponsors but if u see deals on foods in supermarkets etc


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

good call that big ape there's always offers on in the supermarkets, saying that ive been getting stuck into morrisons at the mo salmon £6 per kg and tuna steaks at £1.50 each carnt go wrong ;-)


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

Subbed, this is a great idea.


----------



## teflondon (Aug 24, 2011)

glennb1980 said:


> good call that big ape there's always offers on in the supermarkets, saying that ive been getting stuck into morrisons at the mo salmon £6 per kg and tuna steaks at £1.50 each carnt go wrong ;-)


Great deal in morrisons. My freezer is full of 200g salmon fillets. Didn't know bout the tuna steaks, that at the fish counter?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

big shrek said:


> this gets a big shrek sized thumbs up from me also,i aint got time to search the net for the best deals etc,i only just get enough time to watch some porn for a quick wan............
> 
> oops thinking out aloud again
> 
> im after some protein bars next week so if anyone got a heads up of deals going on please let me know


They any good?

http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/?omitxmldecl=yes&fh_refview=home&fh_reffacet=onpromotion&fh_refpath=facet_21&fh_location=%2f%2froot%2fen_GB%2fonpromotion%3E{protein20bar20sale}&fh_eds=%C3%9F

supposedly they have got a half price sale on


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> They any good?
> 
> http://www.discount-supplements.co.uk/?omitxmldecl=yes&fh_refview=home&fh_reffacet=onpromotion&fh_refpath=facet_21&fh_location=%2f%2froot%2fen_GB%2fonpromotion%3E{protein20bar20sale}&fh_eds=%C3%9F
> 
> supposedly they have got a half price sale on


cheers mate will keep an eye on for the sale,just seen these thought wow what a bargain then i seen the postage cost......................

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220714573479?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

From small beginnings...... definitely a good idea,Banyleg it looks like it's started already, it would be great to have it put into some order.


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

teflondon said:


> Great deal in morrisons. My freezer is full of 200g salmon fillets. Didn't know bout the tuna steaks, that at the fish counter?


yeah most of the fish counters have a small freezer section next to them with cod. tuna steaks and a few other types in there, ya carnt go wrong with the price either


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

GShock said:


> From small beginnings...... definitely a good idea,Banyleg it looks like it's started already, it would be great to have it put into some order.


Lets hope everyone clicks on to it and like u say it gets organized it would help us all out a great deal i think!!


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

big shrek said:


> cheers mate will keep an eye on for the sale,just seen these thought wow what a bargain then i seen the postage cost......................
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220714573479?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Thats the idea bud postage on the ebay item seems a bit steep!!!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Can we get this section?


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

Fingers crossed!! I think it should be strictly for suppliers to offer there best deals, and maybe a separate one for deals that members find???


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

bandyleg said:


> Fingers crossed!! I think it should be strictly for suppliers to offer there best deals, and maybe a separate one for deals that members find???


Suppliers already do there own on there individual pages.

Maybe amalgamate there deals of the day/week and also have members putting up good deals they find.

Either from non sponsoring supplement companies or from supermarkets etc


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

The issue with having a Special Offer section for supplement companies is that we would be duplicating a lot of content.

The main board sponsors already have their own sub-forums for announcing promotions. If you are using the 'What's New' link at the top of the page then you should see these threads without having to click through each individual sub-forum.

If we said that it was members only you'd soon find that an increasing number of members quietly got freebies in order to 'announce' that they had 'found' a particular offer from a particular supplier. 

What I think we could do is keep the Advertiser sub-forums as they are, but have a more general, non-supplement Special Offers section where members could share other deals. This would be for things like food/drink offers in supermarkets etc.

Thoughts?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I forgot to mention... the very best offers from all board suppliers will be soon be listed together in a regular UK-Muscle newsletter.


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Suppliers already do there own on there individual pages.
> 
> Maybe amalgamate there deals of the day/week and also have members putting up good deals they find.
> 
> Either from non sponsoring supplement companies or from supermarkets etc


Thats the one the top deals!! the best of the best that suppliers have to offer as it stands we have to traul through pages of things to find what we want/need but if the top 5 or so deals were all in one place we could see at a glance!? then a another part for what users have found...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Lorian said:


> The issue with having a Special Offer section for supplement companies is that we would be duplicating a lot of content.
> 
> The main board sponsors already have their own sub-forums for announcing promotions. If you are using the 'What's New' link at the top of the page then you should see these threads without having to click through each individual sub-forum.
> 
> ...


Yeah perfect, there has been a lot of eBay threads recently.


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

So If i got this right we cant have a top 5 section because company's may try to influence users by offering incentives to recommend a certain product?? I get what your saying!! The top 5 news letter does sound like a good idea might be a little easier too.

We could do with a section for us boys to put up offers that we find, Its a shame it would be limited to everything except supplements, not really up to me it was just a thought on my behalf but it does sound workable.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

Lorian said:


> I forgot to mention... the very best offers from all board suppliers will be soon be listed together in a regular UK-Muscle newsletter.


Excellent !

I'd prefer that tbh, I think over time I'd forget about the "special offer" section and just stick to the last supplier I used.

But a news letter would prompt me to look else where


----------



## bandyleg (Aug 29, 2011)

A few offers on here at the moment,

http://affordablesupplements.co.uk/Special+Offers.33/Sci-MX+Lean+Grow+MRF+%252526+FREE+500g+Creatine+50%25+OFF.3524.html


----------

